# project tanked



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

K well this is going to be my air build i guess. well here we go im in the process of waiting for my bagyards but still getting some work done. the car at hand is a 06 mk5 jetta. this is what ill be running

-bagyard fronts and rears
-2 viair 480 compressors
-2 smc water traps
-8 asco 3/8 valves
-3/8 lines to the valves and 1/4" to the bags
-all fittings from aac
-dakota digital oddyse gauge pod
-eai 7 switch box
-9 port tank
As for the trunk im gonna leave that kind of a teaser now seeing im still working on it at the moment. well here are some pics to start. 
here is most of the kit minus the bags









Here is the car being bagged


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: project tanked (redvwgti)*

watching and learning!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: project tanked (redvwgti)*

Is your front grill a cream color? I really like your car and wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: project tanked (Retromini)*

yup its cream. i know everything doesnt really go right yet but eventually everything will be cream and blue. it will flow a lot more once om closer to finish. thanks for the comments


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: project tanked (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_yup its cream. i know everything doesnt really go right 

I was hoping it was cream actually







. I dig it matched up with that blue


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: project tanked (Retromini)*

nice thanks man


----------



## socal07rabbit (Apr 23, 2007)

Subscribed!


----------



## Gkap (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: project tanked (redvwgti)*

sick


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: project tanked (Gkap)*

thanks im painting the tank this weekend so ill have some more pics up soon


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: project tanked (redvwgti)*

looks nice man.. glad to see someone using 1/4" line http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

Good luck







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: project tanked (redvwgti)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: project tanked (corradodonato)*

thanks dude


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

gonna look sweeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif! I assume you plan on doing the trypical sway removal/frame notch?


_Modified by LBVdubin at 10:59 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

First JEtta States side if i'm correct.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

no doubt yeah i jsut talked talk to the guys at alloy r us for some custom adapters might be trying to run some steelies on this bad boy going o.g.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that color


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DFdub Vdub)*

thats gonna look sick ...


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

can't wait for this to come together. 
Nice choices for gear too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

thanks everyone, well i got the tank painted up and im gonna start the trunk setup so pics will be coming very soon :







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

K i final got a little work done lol. heres some pics of how some stuff is gonna be set up, not really sure how im putting the valves but this looked ok for now. also there is a pic of my new oddysee digi that came in today as well as a teaser of my painted tank. enjoy


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

lookin good! Did the dimentions work out alright for ya or did you end up measuring yourself?


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

i measured myself just to check and u were spot on


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

sick cant wait to see it all come together


----------



## Gdubbed (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Gdubbed)*

sweet ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

built a raised floor in the trunk this weekend and found with the mk5 jettas this is a no go. the way the trunk is setup on the new cars it makes it way to high and u can barely fit the tank in. im thinking about maybe cutting my 1x6's in half and making a 1x3 hopefully it will work and give the right amount of room. stay tuned for more, everything is deff starting to come together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

What do u mean is a no go for a raised floor?
Arent JEtta floors same as GTIs? just longer. 
Only thing is that 9 port tank kills the cleanliness due to the ports on the sides that sit so high. 
But try this, put the tank against the back of the car, and do it like this: (to give u an idea)


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

thats an awesome setup santi ... yeah there is deff room for a raised floor ... its just impossible to hide the tank unless you get one thats custom ...

_Modified by GTIzlatko at 5:37 PM 1-19-2009_


_Modified by GTIzlatko at 5:40 PM 1-19-2009_


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

sorry i should of let u guys in on what im doing. im actually gonna run a old military crate on top with the tank inside so thats what im talking about with no room


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_thats an awesome setup santi ... yeah there is deff room for a raised floor ... its just impossible to hide the tank unless you get one thats custom ...


I've been wanting to cut that stupid hump to see whats underneath it, relocate it. and get room so i can hide the tank. 

_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_sorry i should of let u guys in on what im doing. im actually gonna run a old military crate on top with the tank inside so thats what im talking about with no room

Oh ok.. well that helps.. Arent they wood??? Do u have a pic of it? or is it all top secret? if u want PM, i can try and give u ideas.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

lol i was gonna try to keep something to be a little suprise but oh well. yeah its a wood crate with a removable top and i want to be able to look in from the top so u can say the tank. as it is now u can only look straight at the box and not see the tank. i will try to get some pics for u


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: project tanked (redvwgti)*

thats the niicest mk5 jetta ive ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: project tanked (sbuogr)*

thanks dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_lol i was gonna try to keep something to be a little suprise but oh well. yeah its a wood crate with a removable top and i want to be able to look in from the top so u can say the tank. as it is now u can only look straight at the box and not see the tank. i will try to get some pics for u

Yeah, on a Jetta that's not gonna work very well unless u make the crate as short as possible. It could work.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

im gonna **** with some things and see what we can do hopefully it will be done for winterjam so u can see it santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

alright sweet!!


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

got the bags in thanks bagyard and everyone involved ive been a little slow due to work everyday but hope to get some updated pics this weekend almost done


----------



## moder14 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my parents are from north stonington.


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

Looking forward to seeing the Jetta on the ground Kyle...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

thanks man going out to finish it up now


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

k here some pics to hold ya over till tomorrow when i get some more daylight to get the bags in. i know some of the pics are hard to see but its night time and i wanted to get something quick in. also the wiring is out of control lol but i will be tapeing and cleaning that all up tomorrow. as fo the setup i will be putting in a sheet metal floor and a old army box over the tank so nothing will be seen. well enjoy!


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (redvwgti)*


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

well sorry guys for the other small pics lol well here u go fixed


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

SO what happened? haha, i didnt see any TANKED Jetta's @ Winter JAm


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah sorry man the bags took longer to get in then i thought but i just finished everything tonight ill have some pics up this week if we get any nice days


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

haha, no worries.. glad u got it all done!! i'll see u @ Southern Wothersee


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

sounds good


----------



## Red Rabb!t (Feb 7, 2008)

amazing jetta. props man. gonna look great.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Red Rabb!t)*

thanks dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

well guys finally got some pics up im sorry i dont have the wheels on yet and the pics are a little dark. also both front and rear sway bars are still in and im not notched yet but enjoy none the less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Are you using the stock sway bar endlink as of now. And is is touching the drive shaft when you lower the car. I know Bagyard had said we can keep the front sway i just want to know if it is interfering.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

well i acutally took the end links off but i havent really checked i was just gonna take them out when i notch the car so. thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

looking good, put some wheels on there.. and u dont need to take out the rear sway, front sway maybe...


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks santi


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

looking good, i cant wait to see it with the wheels on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

yeah hopefully soon man its been cold here so idk maybe this weekend ill be able to get them on for some pics


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

looks good
to CT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

thanks man yeah we should get the other bagged ct guys and get some photos


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

looks nice keep reppin that ct!!!!
was parked next to ya saturday at h20 we had the tent set up right next to ya and your car looked good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

thanks man


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_thanks man yeah we should get the other bagged ct guys and get some photos

im down to meet up and take some pics


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

nice we need to find a spot then and set it up


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

you laying frame on the unnotched side?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (tuddy)*

HEY NICE TANK PUNK !!
Guess I can't call you beaver anymore cause that looks pretty tasty even if you didn't make Winter Jam !!
We scooped a 28foot trailer this weekend so when those bags break we can haul your a$$ home...LOL
Good work SON.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey tuddy yeah im pretty close to laying frame but i think both the right side and the fact that i havnt really modified my fender wells is holding me up a bit. 
thanks russ cant wait to use that trailor but hopefully i wont have to lol well cant wait for next show let me know what one ur going to ok


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

Dubs on Defrost seems to be the next show April 4th and then either SNG or BlownEuros on the 5th.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sounds good bud


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

need pics with wheels!!!


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (35i 2000)*

hacked up my fender liner this weekend and got some lower went to put on the rims and guess what we got dumped on with 14 inches of snow so the rims were a no go hopefully soon though. we need spring now


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

well we finally got a couple good days so i got the wheels on im still not notched and for some reason my rears are going as low as i want im thinking maybe im getting stuck on the the fender liner or i may have to take out the rear sway. well anyways here ya go


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_well we finally got a couple good days so i got the wheels on im still not notched and for some reason my rears are going as low as i want im thinking maybe im getting stuck on the the fender liner or i may have to take out the rear sway. well anyways here ya go
























































not notched yet? thats pretty damn low http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*

It's looking great!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (flygli03)*

thanks


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

schweet


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nicee


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (awd805)*

thanks dudes


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

do u still have bumpstops in? 
rear sway shouldnt have to come out at all.. it could be the tire hitting ur fender lines, maybe a bit mroe stretch would help.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

i think it may be the bumb stops they are coming this weekend and its getting knotched as we speek so cant wait


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

bumpstops got me quite a bit more low


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

yeah thanks for the input guys hopefully we will get more warmth this weekend so i can get those out i also think im geting a little held up in the rear because of my fender im deff gonna have to pull it out a bit with the offset im running


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

u dont need o take off the wheel or anything, just air it up, cut hte bump stop from top to bottom, and pull it off... I seriously wont take you more than 5-7mins.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

k thanks santi well im notching the car as we speek lol so im just gonna take them out while the car is in the air ill have pics up hopefully tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

Lookin good Kyle... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Nice to see a MKV Jetta on air this side of the pond.
-Matt


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

Ride looks sick man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I remember dropping my jaw when i saw it at H20 last year on coils. Thing looks absolutely killer on air now! Nice work man.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (D Brown)*

thanks guys


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

its been a week, where the pics at?


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: project tanked (redvwgti)*

I love this car man super clean execution im gonna be bagging this soon








that should make what like 3 bagged jettas







why are there so few??


----------

